# Hayden Panettiere hatte starke Komplexe



## beachkini (17 Sep. 2012)

​*Wenn man Hayden Panettiere, 23, heute anschaut, sieht man eine hübsche, selbstbewusste junge Frau. Das war nicht immer so: Die Schauspielerin erzählte der "Women's Health" nun, sie hätte als Teenager an starken Komplexen gelitten.*

Alles begann, nachdem die Presse ein Foto der damals 16-Jährigen Hayden veröffentlichte, auf denen man Dellen auf ihrem Körper sehen konnte und in sämtlichen Magazinen nun ihre Rückseite und das dickgedruckte Wort "CELLULITE" zu sehen waren.

Das, so die Ex von Boxer Wladimir Klitschko, hätte sie extrem gedemütigt und ihr Selbstbild für die nächsten Jahre verzerrt: "Ich nahm meinen Körper anders wahr. Ich musste mich jeden Tag aufs neue daran erinnern, dass Schönheit bloß eine Meinung ist."

Heute wisse sie, dass man am besten aussieht, wenn man sich auch wohl in seiner Haut fühlt. Sie treibt regelmäßig Sport und hat sich mit gesunder Ernährung angefreundet, auch wenn sie keine besondere Diät hält und Pommes über alles liebt.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2012)

mir gefällt sie, auch mit Dellen


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Solche Sorgen möchte ich auch mal haben ...


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2012)

Wenn sie keine anderen Sorgen hat....


----------



## Domatrix (19 Sep. 2012)

die frau hat echt probleme!


----------

